# No One Cares



## Ringedpython (May 29, 2012)

I must say I am a little disappointed with the willingness from this site to help others that need it. For one, I posted a need for help a week ago but have received no response what so ever when I clearly see a lot of the posts replied to only hours later. Second, I reached out to a member directly only to receive a "for those who know what they are doing" response with no regard to how they could help with my request. It probably is my fault for thinking a forum like this is for helping those that need it. My bad I will NEVER make that assumption again. Additionally, I will be sure to let others know to not rely or even visit this site because no one will even care about you or how they can help.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

From your topic here:

http://rootzwiki.com..._30#entry722156



> The information is very helpful. However, it is also very convoluted to me, as a newbie, trying to root my device. I have rooted an Android phone I have, and was able to load apps that was otherwise incompatible, and got rid of some of the blotware by the provider, so I am somewhat familiar with the process, but what was most helpful was a listed order of steps. Is there any way we can get a step by step process?


Your lack of help comes down to several things:

1) You give no explanation of how it's confusing (what parts you do not understand). If you don't give details, you can't expect much in return, we're not mind readers.

2) It's for a device that has no support forum yet here and the topic was technically in the wrong forum (though it also does not have a forum). Mostly the only people that are going to view that forum are people interested in general Android development. Probably other than the OP and a few people that don't post here, not many were qualified to write up some huge tutorial that you want and really, you know something like that would probably take like 3-4 hours of their life to put into terms that you would understand.

3) Complaining and doing it in a way that makes you look like a snarky twit does not help your cause. I would just love to help someone that goes and badmouths the forum I go to with little understanding of how much help I and many others have contributed here.

4) Probably not that many own that device and you could have PMed the OP that posted it for help. Sometimes replies can take a while in those cases as well. I don't own it and I cannot help with that. As for whomever you PMed, perhaps they were busy. I mean we all do have a life outside the forum. He could have just considered helping you a liability and felt sorry if something went wrong and had to spend a ton of time on bailing you out. Maybe he has a wife and kids or two jobs? You don't really know that. Sure, there's a chance he was just being rude, but even if so, they were under no obligation to go way out of their way to write something up for you in a PM. I generally make everyone that PMs me for help post in a public forum so everyone can gain knowledge from the replies I might give (or from others).

5) You obviously haven't visited other development forums before. If I had a dollar for every time a question didn't get answered on some forum, I could probably buy that tablet 100 times over. Has that happened to me before? Sure and it's even more frustrating when you give a detailed reply and get nothing in return. Sometimes that's just what happens for various reasons and you move on and seek help somewhere else. It doesn't mean everyone on the site is a horrible, unhelpful person. It just means that particular question could not be answered and I wouldn't generally hold it against the entire forum when I only posted there a few times.

If you drop the attitude, I am sure someone wouldn't mind helping you. I'm sure you're frustrated, but it's not helping your cause. Instead of thinking about it totally from your own point of view, think about it in terms of ours as well. No one called you out, threatened you or told you something negative. If someone doesn't reply to something here, they either didn't see the topic or they don't have any way to help you. Would you rather someone say, "Sorry can't help you" and waste their time posting? That does no more good than saying nothing at all. Generally everyone on rootz is helpful if they're able to be. We try to encourage that as much as one can on a volunteer forum where everyone is doing this at their own will.

However, none of us are being paid to do this and having a sense of sarcastic entitlement doesn't help your cause. This is not paid tech support and you shouldn't treat it as such. If you're expecting some sort of apology from someone, I don't see anything to be sorry about on my end.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Ringedpython said:


> I must say I am a little disappointed with the willingness from this site to help others that need it. For one, I posted a need for help a week ago but have received no response what so ever when I clearly see a lot of the posts replied to only hours later. Second, I reached out to a member directly only to receive a "for those who know what they are doing" response with no regard to how they could help with my request. It probably is my fault for thinking a forum like this is for helping those that need it. My bad I will NEVER make that assumption again. Additionally, I will be sure to let others know to not rely or even visit this site because no one will even care about you or how they can help.


Leave if you want, I happen to love RootzWiki. XDA is much worse by the way, it's not like you're going to find anywhere better.

Edit: yarly you just ninja'd me.


----------



## pharpe (Jan 3, 2012)

Ringedpython said:


> I must say I am a little disappointed with the willingness from this site to help others that need it. For one, I posted a need for help a week ago but have received no response what so ever when I clearly see a lot of the posts replied to only hours later. Second, I reached out to a member directly only to receive a "for those who know what they are doing" response with no regard to how they could help with my request. It probably is my fault for thinking a forum like this is for helping those that need it. My bad I will NEVER make that assumption again. Additionally, I will be sure to let others know to not rely or even visit this site because no one will even care about you or how they can help.


I hear ya. You should total demand a refund of the all tech support fees you have paid to the site.

Oh wait...


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Ever think of no one has info on what your asking? I have asked questions all over the net and would say about 50% wasn't answered. I just move on. With an attitude like that you won't get much help in the future. Even if I could answer your question I wouldn't because you just basically insulted every member on the board.

But yeah we don't like you even though we don't even know you. We are just playing a joke on you by going no one answer we just want to piss him off.

Here is a site that can help you more.

www.google.com

Just grow up dude. No one is ignoring you. You just need to post a question we can understand. Plus its harder like the mod said about having a phone with hardly no support.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Totally forgot that everyone is supposed to drop what they are doing to spoon feed you the information you need. People have lives dude. Chillax a little

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ringedpython (May 29, 2012)

All good comments... if I am in a forum room/discussion that is titled how to xyz my ABC phone, how can I be more specific when asked if we can have a step by step instruction of the process? The discussion has revealed others completing the same task I would like to complete, so I am sure the information is there. But no response after 10 days. If my request was not understandable by others one would think at least one person would reply with&#8230; what is the problem, or what do you not understand. But no response after 10 days. No one person alive was born with the skills that others seek help with&#8230; they had to learn somehow just as I am trying to learn. I agree people have lives but did I mention no response after 10 days not exactly dropping everythingto help me.
Lastly, why are others so quickly to respond with comments to a negative topic but you get no response with a request for help? Hmm&#8230; wonder who needs to grow up?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Well you need to grow up. I still have questions that are probably months old but do you see me bashing the site or people on the site? No you don't see that. I just chalk it up to either they don't know or not possible. No one on this site gets every question answered.

You come on here bad mouthing everyone on this site and you're shocked when people does the same? Here it is real simple there is no one on this site that knows everything. Maybe there is someone that could answer your question but he doesn't have your phone so he don't go in to that section of the board.

In the end stop playing the victim as I am sure everyone on this site hasn't had questions answered but do you see us crying about how everyone is not answering and must be doing it to pick on me. If someone don't understand your question that's on you and the person isn't going to waste his or her time trying to get the information they need out of you. when in the end they probably couldn't answer what you wanted to know in the first place.

Here is some advice. You catch more flies with honey than vinegar. Good luck getting any more questions answered on this board.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------

